# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Ваш провайдер

## Stych

*Я то уже с сентября сижу на анлиме ByFly.)) Сейчас курируем 2*512, сервера и все такое.)) А вы что предпочитаете? Может Сети +? Или стандартный dual-up?*

----------


## Sanych

У меня был диал-ап в начале. Потом перешёл на Байфлай. Сначала "Лёгкий", потом 600\512 Теперь Плюс 1. Деньги те же что и 600\512, но больше 900 метров на входящий остаётся.

----------


## dr. Watson

У меня тоже анлим буфлу, но, зараза, медленно и дороговато.
Плохо, что у нас в Жодино монополия провайдера Белтелеком. Хорошо в Минске есть из чего выбирать. И провайдеров больше и операторов.

----------


## Akasey

И я на БуФлу сижу, как тесен мир...
Было 600/512,  теперь +1, думаю перейти на +2.

----------


## dr. Watson

Подозреваю, что мир так тесен из-за отсутствия выбора.

----------


## Mitrej

У меня провайдер ByFly, тариф Плюс-2. В дополнение к нему подключился ещё на ФТП.

----------


## Marusja

byfly- плюс 2

----------


## Nietzsches

Байфлай +1,гиг даже не трачу внешки в месяц,т.к на нашем фтпшнике файлы с внешки нужные сервером качаем..если бы не фтп-на анлим пршлось бы идти..выбора..а выбора нет! Монополия Байфлай везде...

----------


## Serj_2k

мдеее, выбора нет. сервис говённый, и т.д. и т.п. это удручает ...

----------


## Nietzsches

> мдеее, выбора нет. сервис говённый, и т.д. и т.п. это удручает ...


ну зато повышает изабретательность и изворотливость)))

----------


## Serj_2k

> ну зато повышает изабретательность и изворотливость)))


ага )) так сказать, стимулирует исконно русскую черту ))

...- ща плату пошевелю
...- ресетни модем, мот он завис у тебя
...- пробуй другие модемы
...- тлф линия очень длинная, много помех

и т.д. хотя, как сказал один человек, нужно просто прийти и написать бумагу, тогда и движение начнёцца

----------


## MOHAPX

незнаю, у меня скорость высокая и все щас устраивает. Тариф +1

----------


## Nietzsches

> ага )) так сказать, стимулирует исконно русскую черту ))
> 
> ...- ща плату пошевелю
> ...- ресетни модем, мот он завис у тебя
> ...- пробуй другие модемы
> ...- тлф линия очень длинная, много помех
> 
> и т.д. хотя, как сказал один человек, нужно просто прийти и написать бумагу, тогда и движение начнёцца


неее Серега) не так)
...ну что ж цены такие..а мы сервером скачаем,и назло в гость выкинем,что бы народ меньше в внешку ползал
...ВПН свои прокинем,ну и что что порты рубить пытались?) все не зарубишь)
...прокси подключим и весь байнет наш)
...еще и заявление напишем,и звонить будем в тех.пподдержку,что бы не расслаблялись..
так как то..хотя обидно за державу..вон у меня Минск в километре,а кроме Байфлай-ничего нету..а писали провайдерам с Минска,так в "неофициальной" переписке-говорят,у нас "устное пожелание" от БТК- все что за кольцевой любого города или поселка -Байфлай,и ненадо туда расширятся..а то лицензия,сами понимаете...вот так у нас "бизнесс" делается...(((

----------


## Serj_2k

вот, случайно прочитал: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

кто нить, в двух словах объясните, это чё нить даст?

----------


## Pasha_49

Плюс 1, но трафа не хватает, со следующего месяца буду на плюс 2.

----------


## Sanych

> вот, случайно прочитал: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> 
> кто нить, в двух словах объясните, это чё нить даст?


У нас по Минской обл. Увага не пашет. Объясните хоть о чём речь там вообще.

----------


## Serj_2k

> У нас по Минской обл. Увага не пашет. Объясните хоть о чём речь там вообще.


Коллегия КГК Беларуси выразила недовольство состоянием дел национального оператора связи РУП «Белтелеком». Генеральный директор предприятия Константин Тикарь признает проблемы: «да, госконтролерами выявлены некоторые мелкие недостатки, которые полностью устранены, приняты необходимые меры».

Стоит отметить, что обнаруженные недоработки достаточно серьезны. Брестским и Минским филиалами РУП «Белтелеком» завышена стоимость строительно-монтажных работ при строительстве объектов автоматических телекоммуникационных станций на общую сумму 31,5 миллиона рублей. «Белтелеком» не обеспечил своевременное поступление товара по внешнеторговому договору, заключенному со словенской компанией, на сумму 124,7 тысячи долларов.

У «Белтелекома» — компании с потрясающе устойчивым развитием, обусловленным законодательно подкрепленной монополией — в первом квартале этого года снизилась рентабельность. Учитывая масштабы злоупотреблений, это не так и удивительно.

Наравне с «Белтелекомом» проштрафились и другие предприятия, подведомственные Министерству связи — например, «Белпочта». Вкупе это привело к тому, что коллегия КГК обратила внимание руководства Минсвязи на недостаточный контроль за деятельностью подведомственных предприятий и предложила Совету Министров рассмотреть вопросы о введении единой методики отчислений в инновационные фонды, а также предусмотреть уменьшение на 2010-й и последующие годы нормативов отчислений в фонды Минсвязи — инновационный и универсального обслуживания.

----------


## Sanych

Короче всё ясно. Обнаглели в край со своей "законодательно подкрепленной монополией"

----------


## Nietzsches

угу...как думаете на ком БТК убытки гасить будет? вот-вот..будет-денег не дают,оборудования нема,а цена на инет фиг падать будет..эх..жили мы бедно-а потом нас обокрали..)

----------


## gleb-1965

А какая скорость скачки у вас на  Тариф +1????????

----------


## Vanya

эээ...ну как бы смотря откуда качать и в какое время

----------


## gleb-1965

ну а поточнее или секрет

----------


## Vanya

ну так я ж не знаю что конкретно тебя интересует 
щас винду семёрку с мегашары качаю - скорость до 300 кб/с. хотя, обычно днём примерно 30-50 кб/с, а иногда и того меньше (ночью - до 400 кб/с) . на фриспейсе примерно 20-60 кб/с.

----------


## Sanych

Вообще скорость скачивания всегда высчитывается по формуле: Скорость входа делить на 8. То есть у меня 2048 вход. Значит скорость где-то 256 будет. Это при условии, что раздача идёт по максимуму. А дальше уже зависит от конкретного случая.

----------


## gleb-1965

а у меня выше105 на мегашаре небывает. Может есть какая хитрость

----------


## Sanych

Так там значит ограничение стоит на закачку. Если VIP подключиш будет больше скорость. Пошли в чат если ещё есть вопросы.

----------


## Vazik

> У меня тоже анлим буфлу, но, зараза, медленно и дороговато.
> Плохо, что у нас в Жодино монополия провайдера Белтелеком. Хорошо в Минске есть из чего выбирать. И провайдеров больше и операторов.


хех , в Минске таже фигня, все провайдеры покупают трафик у белтелекома, полностью все! а белтелеком монополист на этом рынке, и эти зажравшиеся монополисты срывают не хилые деньги, вот что само обидно
вот отыскал сцылочку вот, что там написано, заранее сори за длинно сообщение =)

«Белтелеком» покупает 1 мбит/сек за 18,5 долларов, продает с наваром в 3000%

20.05.2009 пресс-служба “Белтелекома” сообщила о расширении внешнего канала до 12 гбит/сек. Партнером белорусского монополиста на этот раз выступает “Ростелеком”. Новость не может не радовать, если не думать о том, за сколько “Белтелеком” покупает и перепродает этот канал, а конечная стоимость для провайдеров и потреб_ителей хорошо известна и опубликована на официальном сайте монополиста.

Цена покупки внешнего канала долгое время оставалась тайной. В распоряжение Electroname.com попали подробности сделки. Так, первоначальное коммерческое предложение российской компании составило 34,5$ за 1 мбит/сек. Напряженные переговоры привели к снижению цены и “Белтелеком” получил возможность подключиться “к цивилизации” всего за 18,5$.

Правильно, ни цента врагу. А “врагов” у “Белтелекома” хватает.

Белорусы, они же конечные пользователи, так и не дождавшиеся дешевого интернета к ТИБО-2009, продолжают тихо ненавидеть главного телефонизатора страны. Провайдеры, получившие “подачку” от монополиста в апреле, с ужасом ждут очередной девальвации и повторения зимнего шока. Снижать тарифы нужно уже сейчас, но что будет через месяц, никто не знает, ведь белтелекомовский канал по-прежнему нужно оплачивать в долларах. Ситуация усугубл_яется кризисом и снижением покупательной способности граждан.

В очередной раз в воздухе повис риторический вопрос о разумности ценовой политики “Белтелекома”. Неужели гендиректор Тикарь думает, что белорусы настолько богаты, что могут себе позволить покупать самый дорогой интернет в Европе? Сейчас “Белтелеком” перепродает канал провайдерам в 30 раз дороже (рентабельность - 3000. По таким заоблачным ценам провайдеры могут себе позволить не более 2 гбит/сек на всех. Что мешает монополисту купить более широкий канал и снизить цены? В стране огромный отложенный спрос на доступ в интернет. Для сравнения, в соседней Литве на 3,4 миллиона жителей еще в прошлом году приходилось 20 гбит, а на 2,4 млн. жителей Латвии - 23 гбит/сек.

Складывается впечатление, что руководство “Белтелекома” просто не понимает, как работать на этом рынке, и в образе “собаки на сене” своими бездарными действиями выталкивает Беларусь по проникновению интернета на один уровень с беднейшими странами Африки.

----------


## ignat

ByFly у меня, а тариф ПЛЮС1, и даже не планирую переходить, всё устраивает))))

----------


## Vanya

вот чот про анлим нарыл...
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

(от апреля сего года)

----------


## Asteriks

Читаните, как в Польше провайдер называется.  И поедем в Англию за Интернетом.

----------


## Sanych

В Литве то же наши  И меня в Англию возьмите!!!

----------


## Asteriks

Зёбра замаскировался! Литовец, оказывается. Записывайтесь в список, кто в Англию. Над этой инфой поплакать можно. Особенно, когда Интернет глючит.

----------


## Адмирал

а может белтелекому поменять администрацию проще чем нам поехать в англию...

----------


## Asteriks

Как же администрация будет сама себя менять?

----------


## Адмирал

значит надо им помочь ... конечно глупо, но что то же можна сделать

----------


## BiZ111

Мда, очень состоятельная беседа.

*ByFly/+1*

----------


## SDS

[QUOTE=Адмирал;8709]а может белтелекому поменять администрацию проще чем нам поехать в англию...

Так а хто ж её поменяет? Тут блин революция нужна!

----------


## BiZ111

Народ закипает потиху. Сначала всеобщий облом с "суперожидаемым подарком от бф", потом нерабочий кабинет. Сейчас - отключение гостя при положительном тарифе (при менее 5000руб на счёте) .

----------


## Patron

Год назад подключился на Seti Plus+. Был очень доволен, вроде не каких проблем не возникало. Всё что душа пожелает, есть на ftp сервере, с достаточно высокой скачкой. Что касается интернета, Seti Plus с этим делом не очень. Ну во-первых интернет не очень таки и дешёвый, а во-вторых вечные с ним проблемы. Единственный "+", интернета от сетей, это хорошая скорость, при открывании страницы. 

Что касается ByFly, тут всё наоборот. На ByFly, в отличии от сетей, есть гость, а это доступ практически по всему байнету. Что касается "платника". Пусть скорость открывания страницы не такая высокая, зато с интернетом никогда не бывает проблем, да и к тому же он ещё и приятно дешёвый  Зато качать с интернета, что-либо большое, не совсем удобно, т.к. скорость очень малая. 

Итог :
Если вам действительно нужен интернет, только для работы, рекомендую подключить Setu Plus+.
Если же он вам нужен для развлечений, то подключайте ByFly.

----------


## Stych

А если для работы и развлечений, то опять же буфлу))

----------


## PatR!oT

бай флай  домосед ))))) ну наконец начал отрабатывать свои деньги )))))

----------


## vova230

Гребаный Белтелеком третью неделю не может настроить нормальное соединение. Достали уже постоянные соскоки сети.

----------


## bobom

Вова Так ты ж напеиши свой телефон Можно мне в личку, гляну на работе

----------


## vova230

> Вова Так ты ж напеиши свой телефон Можно мне в личку, гляну на работе


Спасибо, только я же не в Жодино. Ходил я к местным связистам. Говорят меняют станцию. Как скоро сделают никто не знает. Но мне то что делать? Вот просто сижу и тихо возмущаюсь, иногда по матушке.

----------

